# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از بهمن ماه

## Zahra2312

سلام دوستان
من میخوام از این ماه شروع کنم اما واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم
خیلی سردرگمم و استرس دارم
پایه نسبتا خوبی هم دارم ..نظام قدیم هستم
واقعا دارم دیوونه میشمااا از بس دارم با خودم فکر میکنم که چه کاری درسته و چی غلطه !!!

----------


## B.R

منم مثل توام☹������

----------


## Zahra2312

> منم مثل توام☹������



ایا کسی نیست ما را یاری کند : (

----------


## BARONI

سلام 
بشین براساس اهمیت دروس تا اخر اردیبهشت برنامه بنویس که تموم کنی اونم اصولی , خردادو جمع بندی کن
اینو یادت باشه که نه تنها دیر نیست بلکه تو این درسایی و که میخونی خیلی بهتر یادت میمونه و مرور کردنش راحتتره تا کسسی که تابستون پایشو جمع کرده تازه خرداد میخواد جمع بندی کنه!
تنها چیزی که هست اینه که استرس داری ( استرست قابله قبوله) تو الان از بقیه رقبات عقب هستی ولی یادت نره اگه خیلی خوب بخونی و ساعت مطالعه قابل قبولی داشته باشی از همشون جلو میزنی
فقط سعی کن استرستو کنترل کنی 
زمان خیلی هست
با ارامش برنامه ریزی کن و عمل کن
اینم بگم کسی که برای کنکور زحمت بکشه 100 درصد نتیجشو میگیره
به امید خدا

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

منم نظام قدیم هستم همین مشکل دارم اصلا نمی دونم چطور شروع کنم

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*من یه برنامه ای میگم شاید خوشتون بیاد . البته در جایگاهی نیستم که برنامه ای به کسی بگم . خودم نابودم امسال میشه چهارمین کنکورم .*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*ادبیات = اگه حفظیاتتون خوبه و نگران لغت و تاریخ ادبیات فعلا نیستین و مثل من استرسی نیستید لغت و تاریخ و از اول فروردین استارت بزنید. اینجوری که اگر درس یک و خوندین امروز  فرداش وقتی درس دو رو میخونید یک و دوباره مرور کنید . برای املا از کتاب نشردریافت سبطی هفته ای دو ساعت خوبه به نظرم براش وقت بزارید یا میتونید روزی بیست مین بخونیدش ... ارایه رو اگه همه رو جمع کنیم میشه تقریبا 25 تا برای رشته تجربی ... به روش باکس بندی بخونید مثلا تشبیه استعاره با هم کار بشه ...جناس سجع  با هم ... هفته ای دو تا سه تا ارایه رو جمع کنید ..... زبان فارسی که بهمن و اسفند و فروردین و بزارید برای دستور ... اول هم ساختمان واژه خونده شه بعد گروه اسمی چون قطعا تست میاد ... اردیبهشت و هم بزارید برای درسای حفظی مثل نگارش  ویرایش .... قرابت هم کتاب الگو و خیلی سبز خوبن نمیخواد دریافت بخونید  رمز موفقیت تو قرابت تسته .. مثلا درس 1 پیش و زود از متن کتاب میخونی بعد میری سراغ تستا ......*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*زبان = هر روز لغت تو برنامتون باید باشه از لغات پیش شروع کنید و برای لغت فقط تست جواب میده اگه همه لغات و حفظ باشی اما خوب تست نزنی فایده نداره ...گرامر هم اول میاین از درس 4 پیش شروع میکنید همون so /such و too/enough بعد معلوم مجهول بعدش 8 پیش بعد عبارت وصفی چون اینا مهم هستن همون قسمت های تضاد و هدف و اینا مهمن ...نکته مهم تو گراامر اینه که باید تستی که میزنید سرسری ازش رد نشید تمام گزینه ها تحلیل بشن . مثلا همین عبارت وصفی با معلوم مجهول ترکیب میشه ... برا ریدینگ هم اول میرید این تکنیکارو یاد میگیرید بعد تمرین زیاد از وسطای فروردین تستای ریدینگ کنکور و تحلیل کنید .... دینی هم که سلیقه ای هست 42 تا درس میشن ... دوست دارین روزی یه درس بخونید یا یه روز در میون ... عربی هم ترتیبش اینجوریه فعل ماضی/فعل مضارع/فعل ثلاثی/فعل صحیح و معتل/فعل معرب و مبنی/بعدش میرید سراغ مباحث اسم / بعد تکنیکای ترجمه /بعدش جمله و اعراب /نواسخ/بعد معلوم مجهول/بعدش میرید سراغ منصوبات اول مفعول مطلق /مفعول فیه/حال تمییز/استثنا/منادابعدش میرید سراغ اعلال /// بعد تشکیل... رو سوالات درک که سه تا میاد نمیخواد وقت بزارید قسمتای بعدی مثل تشکیل و اعراب و تخلیل صرفی اسم و فعل . بخونید*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*زمین هم حتما بخونید 5 به بعد سوم مهمه یک سوم و هم نگاهی بندازید .. از پیش هم درسای اسون تر و انتخاب کنید ....ریاضی هم باکس بندی میخونید مثلا باکس اول= ترکیبات احتمال امار ///باکس دوم =معادله نامعادله تابع  و نمایی لگاریتم و مثلثات / باکس سوم = حد پیوستگی مجانب دنباله ///باکس چهارم مشتق و کاربرد //مقاطع و میتونید خذف کنید اما قسمت اولش هندسه مختصاتی و بخونید //// باکس پنج=انتگرال ماتریس //// .......فیزیک به نظرم از درسای اسون شروع کنید یعنی تا اخر اسفند سعی کنید اول مغناطیس بعد القا بعد ساکن و خازن بعدش جاری و قشار و گرما . بعدش پیش دو رو بخونید ... من نور هندسی و نزاشتم اگه بخواین میتونید بزارید ...اگه تا اول فروردین دیدین فیزیکتون داره میاد رو فرم استارت حرکت و دینامیک یا یکی از اینا رو بزنید ....*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*شیمی هم که معلومه ... اول شیمی الی و میخونی سعی کنید ساختار ترکیبات و حفظ کنید مثلا بروفن /اسپارتام وووووو....  بعدش میری سراغ ترکیب یونی قسمت فرمول نویسی ...بعد استو // سینتیک// ترمو//تعادل/// همزمان با سینتیک و ترمو و تعادل تناوبی و اتم و کوولانسی هم میخونی ...بعدش اسیدباز و الکترو ... برای شیمی تستای داخل و خارج 85 تا 98 حتما حتما حتما بررسی بشه برای رسیدن به درصد 60..............زیست هم نظری ندارم .*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*امیدوارم مفید باشه . اگه بد بود شرمنده*

----------


## hsjohvid

به نظر بنده اگه دوستان نظام قدیم وارد نظام جدید بشید خیلی بهتر هست
هم نتیجه نهایی تاثیر گذاره بحث کارنامه و این ها 
هم مباحث خیلی روتین تر شده یعنی هر چی نظام قدیم ها در مباحث مشکل دلشتند حذفش کردند
به نظرم هر کس نطام قدیم وارد نظام جدید بشه خیلی سریعتر پیش میره

----------


## BARONI

> به نظر بنده اگه دوستان نظام قدیم وارد نظام جدید بشید خیلی بهتر هست
> هم نتیجه نهایی تاثیر گذاره بحث کارنامه و این ها 
> هم مباحث خیلی روتین تر شده یعنی هر چی نظام قدیم ها در مباحث مشکل دلشتند حذفش کردند
> به نظرم هر کس نطام قدیم وارد نظام جدید بشه خیلی سریعتر پیش میره


هر کسی نظری داره
ولی
کسی که رفته نظام جدید فقط تو بازه ی زمانی 2 سال میتونه موفق باشه و این یک نظریه علمیه که برای خوندن هر پایه و هر صفحه وقت ها باید بذاره هرچند کسانی که رفتن نظام جدید پشیمون هستند ولی رقیبای ما 99 حساب نمیشن (استثاناهایی هم هست)من به طور کل گفتم
این دقیقا همون بحث حاشیس که میگیم نرین سمتش به ضررتونه

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان
> من میخوام از این ماه شروع کنم اما واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم
> خیلی سردرگمم و استرس دارم
> پایه نسبتا خوبی هم دارم ..نظام قدیم هستم
> واقعا دارم دیوونه میشمااا از بس دارم با خودم فکر میکنم که چه کاری درسته و چی غلطه !!!


ازمون میرید یا نه؟

----------


## asaal9093

> *زمین هم حتما بخونید 5 به بعد سوم مهمه یک سوم و هم نگاهی بندازید .. از پیش هم درسای اسون تر و انتخاب کنید ....ریاضی هم باکس بندی میخونید مثلا باکس اول= ترکیبات احتمال امار ///باکس دوم =معادله نامعادله تابع  و نمایی لگاریتم و مثلثات / باکس سوم = حد پیوستگی مجانب دنباله ///باکس چهارم مشتق و کاربرد //مقاطع و میتونید خذف کنید اما قسمت اولش هندسه مختصاتی و بخونید //// باکس پنج=انتگرال ماتریس //// .......فیزیک به نظرم از درسای اسون شروع کنید یعنی تا اخر اسفند سعی کنید اول مغناطیس بعد القا بعد ساکن و خازن بعدش جاری و قشار و گرما . بعدش پیش دو رو بخونید ... من نور هندسی و نزاشتم اگه بخواین میتونید بزارید ...اگه تا اول فروردین دیدین فیزیکتون داره میاد رو فرم استارت حرکت و دینامیک یا یکی از اینا رو بزنید ....*


ریاضی کل مباحث نظام قدیم همین ۵ باکس میشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*خب مثلا منظورم از تابع کل توابع سال دوم و سوم و پیش هست . مبحثیه دیگه*

----------


## asaal9093

> *خب مثلا منظورم از تابع کل توابع سال دوم و سوم و پیش هست . مبحثیه دیگه*


من حالم خیلی بده.  نظام قدیم میدی؟

----------


## Zahra2312

> سلام 
> بشین براساس اهمیت دروس تا اخر اردیبهشت برنامه بنویس که تموم کنی اونم اصولی , خردادو جمع بندی کن
> اینو یادت باشه که نه تنها دیر نیست بلکه تو این درسایی و که میخونی خیلی بهتر یادت میمونه و مرور کردنش راحتتره تا کسسی که تابستون پایشو جمع کرده تازه خرداد میخواد جمع بندی کنه!
> تنها چیزی که هست اینه که استرس داری ( استرست قابله قبوله) تو الان از بقیه رقبات عقب هستی ولی یادت نره اگه خیلی خوب بخونی و ساعت مطالعه قابل قبولی داشته باشی از همشون جلو میزنی
> فقط سعی کن استرستو کنترل کنی 
> زمان خیلی هست
> با ارامش برنامه ریزی کن و عمل کن
> اینم بگم کسی که برای کنکور زحمت بکشه 100 درصد نتیجشو میگیره
> به امید خدا



خیلی خیلی ممنووونم ❤❤❤❤

----------


## Zahra2312

> *امیدوارم مفید باشه . اگه بد بود شرمنده*


خیلی خیلی ممنونم واقعا ...
عالی بود ...😍❤

----------


## Zahra2312

> ازمون میرید یا نه؟


سلام ،نه نمیرم

----------


## Rainbow7

فقط شروع کن بقیش درست میشه و لم کار دستت میاد

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام ،نه نمیرم



 اول برنامتو بچین
میتونی بودجه بندی قلم چی رو دان کنی و مباحث پایه و مباحثی که مربوط به قبله طی ازمون های بعد واسه خودت بچینی
یا یه برنامه شخصی دیگه واسه خودت بنویسی
خیالت راحت  .. از نظر زمانی مشکلی نداری و میتونی به همه مطالب تسلط پیدا کنی 
بازم مشکلاتتو جزئی بیان کنی بهتر میتونیم راهنماییت کنیم که چیکار کنی؟

----------


## _Hilda_

من قصد دارم برنامه بدم ..البته از امروز شروعش بود که به لطف مدیر و تایید نکردن پیامم از فردا میذارم  :Yahoo (113): 
یه تایپیک جدا زدم براش و جزییات رو اونجا میگم البته اگر تایید بشه!!!

*تایید شد 
**برنامه روزانه نظام قدیم* (شروع از 98/11/8)

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asaal9093


من حالم خیلی بده. ����������������  � نظام قدیم میدی؟


منم خرابم . اما چاره ای ندارم . باید بخونم . اره قدیمم. امسال میشه چهارمین کنکورم*

----------


## asaal9093

> *
> منم خرابم . اما چاره ای ندارم . باید بخونم . اره قدیمم. امسال میشه چهارمین کنکورم*


 چقد خوندی؟؟؟؟؟؟
یا رو استارتی ؟

----------

